# Mintec?



## LisaNZ (Jun 6, 2000)

Hi,I heard about this new product called Mintec. Saw it in a magazine here in NZ. Its a peppermint oil type of thing, and since it said it was designed especially for IBS sufferers, of course I had to give it a go.First day I took it and waited a half our before dinner as instructed, and whoohoo! No problems! No symptoms of IBS whatsoever. I was on cloud 9. Next night I followed the instructions again, only within 2 mins of eating dinner, I had horrific D and major pain. What scared me more, was the fact that there was this bizarre cold burning sensation whilst I was in the loo! I figured, huh peppermint. Of course.....The D went on for ages and ages, each time the weird cold burning got worse and worse until I was prepared to stick a cork up the proverbial just to stop it!!! Later than night my husband said I even smelt like peppermint. And there was a strange peppermint odour with gas!!!Has anyone else experienced something like this??I'm not keen to try anything peppermint again yet!Lisa


----------



## LUCIA (Nov 1, 2000)

HI, THANK YOU FOR THE WARNING. I think your body did a good job of rejecting it. It dumped it all out as fast as it could. THANKS AGAIN.------------------


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Could be the dose of peppermint was too high for you. Stange sensatsions (cool mint







) and peppermint farts seem to be a fairly common thing with some of the peppermint capsules. I usually used Altoids (peppermint) which have enought to be effective but not enough to cause peppermint farts. They are made in the UK, so I dunno if they are available where you are (they are all over the place in the US). Peppermint tea might also be a better route, and doesn't seem to cause the same kinds of problems as the peppermint capsules (esp. the enteric coated ones).K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.And from the as if IBS isn't enough of a worry file...from New Scientist's Feedback column: photographed on the door of a ladies' loo in the Sequoia National Park in California by reader Liz Masterman: "Please keep door closed to discourage bears from entering."


----------



## fate (Dec 21, 2000)

I too am from New Zealand and have tried mintec (I saw it in advertised in cosmo or cleo i think), and it didnt do a hell of a lot for me. I was trying it to see if it would help with wind, which is my main problem, but I think it only made things worse!(and gave me fresh peppermint breath!!)I have also tried acidophilus capsules and digestive enzymes, which sometimes helps with flare ups, but do not help to get rid of my excessive wind, which is very frustrating!


----------



## babydoc_au (Jan 26, 2000)

Oh yeah, these are well known side-effects of Mintec! I have tried it a few times, and found it turned my c to d, gave me peppermint scented wind, and the most painful bottom (which the manufacturers refer to as "peri-anal irritation"!)However, I can really recommend peppermint tea - you shouldn't have any of these problems with tea. I drink it after meals. I also find a herbal supplement made by Blackmores (I believe you get Blackmores in NZ) called Digestive Aid helpful. It contains 50mg of peppermint leaf powder, along with fennel, ginger, papain, bromelains and slippery elm very helpful for bloating. For some reason I have no problem with the powder/tabs.Have you tried Colofac as an alternative? I found it helped with the pain, but gave me very bad c, but I think you're d aren't you, so that could be helpful for you.


----------

